# I broke Thunders Ears!



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

Hi There!

My 3.5 month old Sable Thunders ears have had no upward movement for a few weeks and I think I might have accidentally broken them! All the other shepherds much younger have erect ears either completely or partially and I heard that rubbing his head etc can break the cartilage or damage them permanently! Am I being overly concerned? When he first turned up on the scene he had one or both occasionally upward bound.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

It's possible to break the ears, but it my experience gentle handling won't harm the ears. If it was that easy to break the cartilege I don't think most puppy ears would have survived their litter mates. 

I don't think you have broken them (of course you can always ask the vet)...you can feel the ear for a break, but at 3.5 months, ears go up and down. They may just be going through a floppy stage, especially if they are large or heavy. Around 5 months if there's no change I would tape them.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

yes, from experience- they go up and down while they are teething. 

I had almost the same post where I thought that I broke an ear due to her crate. I STILL think it was the crate that bent her ear, but it is VERY normal for them to go up and down. Around 5 months you can tape or glue them if they still aren't up. You can also see my post about using Tear Mender. I taped them at 4.5 months and they are back up. No worries!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I thought Emma's ears were broken too, but due to teething it's normal for them to go up and down again! Goodluck!


----------



## networkn (May 28, 2008)

Funny story, this PM one of his ears popped up for a visit today! Not 20 minutes after I made this post


----------



## Suezzz (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok now I am worried. My 12 week old had both ears up. He was really biting my daughter and I grabbed him and it happened to be his ear instead of the scruff of the neck. The next day is was up a little now its down and has been for a couple of days. Are molars coming in or do they have to loose teeth first. I hope I didn't hurt him!!!!!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Well you have a little time to wait until you have to worry, Here is a picture of our spirit with her ears tape due to he brother playing to hard and causing them to fall, we waited until 6 month of age and figured that we better do something soon







[/img]


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Ahh poor spirit.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

awwwww spirit!!! LOL

I


----------



## Suezzz (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahh poor baby....he is sooo cute!!!
how long does he have to wear that?


----------

